# My last 12 months...



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

So I was going to wait until Sunday to post this but due to poor weather looks like I aint gonna get the chance to get to Croft tomorrow!

My kit list at the start of the year was a Canon 500d, Canon 17-55, Canon 55-250.

Now it's Canon 500d + 7d, Sigma 10-20, 17-50 (F2.8), 120-400 Canon 50mm F1.8, 85mm F1.8, plus the above. Also lots of other bits like monitor calibration, Lee/Hitech Filters, flashlites and a redsnapper tripod.

I really wanted to focus on motorsport photography in 2012 as you will see... I am now relatively happy with my panning skills and will be looking a lot more at the composition of my motorsport stuff in 2013. I really aspire to get somewhere near as good as Darren Heath / Andy Hone / Vladimir Rys - I know a high target but I will never be happy until I hit that level. Also, I want to get to some new tracks so will be putting the miles in 2013!

So here we go...

First ever sunrise shot - no filters or anything just my newly acquired Sigma 10-20


Sunrise at St Mary's by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

next sunrise was slightly better but not much


Blyth by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

A quick visit to London to watch the toon play Fulham allowed me to have a wander round the city nursing a sore head from drowning my sorrows!


Edbooklessphotography.co.uk- by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

New tripod acquired and met up with a few local photographers - as it turned out these turned to be some great friends this year and have really helped me move forward with my photography!


Fog on the tyne by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Another sunrise down at Blyth...


Blyth Pier by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

As the motorsport season was still to kick off I was still doing quite a bit of landscape photography... this is Bamburgh Castle


Bamburgh by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Come March I did my last sunrise for a couple of months...


Cambois by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

We got some BIG seas in May


IMG_2301 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

This is Dunstanburgh castle....


Dunstanburgh Castle by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then found a cool location to shoot in land Eastwards for sunsets


IMG_2723 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

By the end of June I'd been to various motorsport meetings at Croft,Teesside Autodrome and a number of other locations!


IMG_0620 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BDC - Round 3 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


IMG_5317 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BTCC9361 -1-125 sec at f - 10 - 214 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BTCC8748 -1-125 sec at f - 7.1 - 120 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then my last practice at Croft before the F1 in Budapest:


BARC July 10 2818 120 mm 1-80 sec at f - 14_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


BARC3595 1-320 sec at f - 5.6 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Then the biggy...

A high contrast effort


F14406 -1-160 sec at f - 14 - 297 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


Lotus F1 - Hungaroring by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

On my return from Hungary I moved house, shot a couple of weddings and then bagged my self a new job.

I was out of action until end of October... which was a good break. Made me reflect on my work, how I can improve and also realised that I needed to learn how to edit my photos properly!

Here are some of my recent works!

First sunrise of the Winter:


IMG_9868 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Still no cloude on the 2nd:


Sluice Sunrise by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Rally Cross


Rally Cross - Croft - October 2012 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

A sunrise trip to Dunstanburgh Castle for the famous shot that every photographer up my way wants!


Dunstanburgh Castle - 10mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

A very very foggy RAC Rally at Croft


RAC Rally 0542 159 mm 1-60 sec at f - 5.0_ by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Trip down to Seaham to checkout Chemical Beach - bit of a struggle with rain and lack of colour :-/


Chemical Beach 17 mm 2.5 sec at f - 13 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

Sunrise at Tynemouth... still no cloud!


Tynemouth1285 15.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I then got a "the special one" that I have been after for the last 12 months


St Marys1355 -4.0 sec at f - 13 - 17 mm by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

I went out yesterday but nowt but cloud and rain :-/


Blyth - South Pier by Ed Bookless, on Flickr

So thanks for looking at my work and how I've progressed in the last 12 months... I still have a lot of motorsport work which needs to be uploaded on to Flickr. A job for tomorrow now!

Bring on 2013!


----------



## Saj (Dec 24, 2012)

Loving the landscapes photos, specially the one with the pebbles, amazing photography !


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

+1 landscapes are great !


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

As above, spectacular


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

What a cracking year you've had behind the camera, great work.

I love chemical beach, very drak. The special one is....well, erm, Special.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

pooma said:


> What a cracking year you've had behind the camera, great work.
> 
> I love chemical beach, very drak. The special one is....well, erm, Special.


Should get yourself down there - awesome place and not too far from Durham!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning images as always loving the landscapes that light house shot wow


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

EddieB said:


> Should get yourself down there - awesome place and not too far from Durham!


I know parts of Seaham but not really been down to the beach, is it like this all the way along or is this one particular spot, might head down when I get a bit time to myself, infact I'm golfing tomorrow morning in Sunderland so could possibly do a quick trip down before hand.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very inspirational Eddie, thanks for sharing ! 

Baz


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

pooma said:


> I know parts of Seaham but not really been down to the beach, is it like this all the way along or is this one particular spot, might head down when I get a bit time to myself, infact I'm golfing tomorrow morning in Sunderland so could possibly do a quick trip down before hand.


I dont know the area too well but you park here

and then walk out of the car park down to the right, you have to "climb" over a load of boulders etc to get onto the beach but worth it!


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

You've certainly come on a hell of alot Ed! Some of your latter landscapes are inspirational ... your Dunstanburgh Castle shot has to be my favourite take on the place!

Heres hoping to see more shots and improvement in 2013 from you


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Andy_Wigan said:


> You've certainly come on a hell of alot Ed! Some of your latter landscapes are inspirational ... your Dunstanburgh Castle shot has to be my favourite take on the place!
> 
> Heres hoping to see more shots and improvement in 2013 from you


Cheers - think i'll struggle to develop as much as I did in 2012 but you never know... practice makes perfect and all that


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice shots


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

My very last shot of 2012 taken this morning... poor sunrise again :-/


Whitburn 45.0 sec at f - 11 by Ed Bookless, on Flickr


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Ace pics mate :thumb:. Love the landscapes.


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

What a cracking year you've had behind the camera, great work.


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Nice shots!! looks like we had the same idea for BARC at Croft 

You heading to the NYE drift day at Teesside?


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

AshD said:


> Nice shots!! looks like we had the same idea for BARC at Croft
> 
> You heading to the NYE drift day at Teesside?


Nah I am in work today :-/

Working my last 4 days of my 3 month notice period before starting at Nissan in Sunderland on the 7th


----------

